# Chicago's New Metropolitan Lounge



## Katie (Jul 10, 2016)

Hello!

My husband and I are traveling out of Chicago soon and are excited to see the new lounge. As it is relatively new, I was wondering if anyone had any info on any of the new amenities? I saw that they have a shower facility listed. Any info on that (such as do we need to pack shampoo/body wash, etc.)?

Thanks!


----------



## Katie (Jul 10, 2016)

Just to clarify, we did get a Roomette sleeper car, but we will be arriving in Chicago relatively early and thought it might be more convenient to shower in the lounge if it's there!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 10, 2016)

If you're on Facebook, you may be able to see this: https://www.facebook.com/groups/765984570134591/#

If you can't see it, ask to join the group and then, once approved, you'll be able to see it.

There was a post ^ on July 8th that showed pics of the showers and mentioned what was provided


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 10, 2016)

From that FB post



> Showers in Metropolitan Lounge: kept locked, ask agent for key, heated floors, towels provided, bring own soap/shower gel, one is handicapped accessible.


----------



## PRR 60 (Jul 10, 2016)

Some additional info and photos HERE.


----------

